# 93 altima



## eightballr (Apr 24, 2010)

i looking at buying a 93 altima it has 267,xxx miles on it. was wondering how much more life in it? i drive 100 miles a day to work but i only need it to last till february or march when i get my taxes back. should i buy it or pass on it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's fairly priced, consider it after having a mechanic check the vehicle over. Even at that, there are no guarantees (unless you get one in writing) of how long a vehicle has left, regardless of it has 60,000 miles or 260,000 miles.


----------

